# Hi there, I'm new here! Im Kalynne.



## AllTimeMakeup (Sep 28, 2015)

My name is Kalynne. I love makeup and that explains about my running a facebook makeup page  My main goal is to help girls in anything and in everything about makeup. Hope to meet new friends here in Specktra. Thanks for your time reading my quick intro.


----------

